# Gifts



## rdabpenman (Dec 15, 2013)

Ring Necked Pheasant feathers I cast on a Black Ti/Ti Gold Elegant Beauty.
Gadwall Duck Feathers I cast on a Black Ti/Platinum Elegant Beauty.
Tied Fly/Pheasant Feather I cast on a Black Ti/Ti Gold Elegant Beauty.

Les


http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC06899Custom.jpg

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC06906Custom.jpg

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC06910Custom.jpg

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 15, 2013)

They look great, Les -- I'd like to see a close-up of the barrel showing off the work you put into the casting.


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 15, 2013)

Very nice Les !


----------



## Bean_counter (Dec 16, 2013)

Les very nice... Love the tied fly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BarbS (Dec 16, 2013)

Beautiful Les. Those will make very fine gifts!


----------



## rdabpenman (Dec 17, 2013)

duncsuss said:


> They look great, Les -- I'd like to see a close-up of the barrel showing off the work you put into the casting.



Here you go Duncan,

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/GadwallDuckFeatherSierraBlankCustom.jpg

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/9.jpg

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/9A.jpg

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks ... these really are superb -- very decorative and they must be in great demand among hunters and fisherman.


----------



## Vern Tator (Dec 23, 2013)

Wow!!!!


----------



## longbeard (Dec 24, 2013)

How do i get on that list.
Great job Les....as always. They look great


----------



## ButchC (Dec 24, 2013)

I'm just amazed at the detail you can see in the feathers. I don't know why, but I assumed that they would get "muddled" or somehow disfigured while casting. Those are just beautiful.

Butch


----------



## Gdurfey (Dec 25, 2013)

Les, I am just a newbie wood turner. You sir are a true artisan!!!


----------

